# what if you could re write the heresy



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

if you can rewrite the heresy which leigons would you have turned traitor and who would you have made remain loyal. personally i would have done the sons of Horus remain loyal, the Word Bearerws remain loyal and start the entire Inquistion under thier auspice when the Emperor is finally dieifed, The arch traitor was revealed to be Lion El'Johnsson and the dark angels, the emperors children would have remained traitors the iron warriors too the ultramarines remain loyal well this is gulliman the raven guard remain loyal but the space wolves turn traitor alongside the world eaters the raven guard and salamanders remain loyal and the night lords but the iron hands and white scars turn traitor the Alpha leigon are the only ones that stay on the outside operating under thier own rules which would make a great 40k version of MI6 or the CIA the Imperial Fists reamin loyal and the blood Angels turn traitor.
whats yours?:wild:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn`t trust myself with so grand an undertaking.

I probably would have made the final battle a bit more epic though. Spread over a much greater area, and involving maybe a few oppurtunist xeno races as well. 

Am I the only one bothered by the fact that the xenos seemed to take a spectator seat when the heresy got going?

As for loyal vs traitor, I think it would be interesting to see the raven guard under the sway of chaos.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the fact that the xenos seemed to take a spectator seat when the heresy got going?


I always liked that aspect of the Heresy, that it was solely a human affair. After all, the Age of Stife (and subsequent birth of Slaanesh) had not only shattered the Eldar Empire, but countless other civilisations as well. Humanity (under the leadership and direction of the Emperor) was the only species that stood up and inherited the stars, they were the dominant species by the end of the Great Crusade, no other suitable Xenos races could get directly involved.

I always like the phrase in _Legion_ (Page 391):


> + Yes. You are a violent species , human. You threaten quickly. The violence will come later, and will be entirely your business.


Although that having been said, I wouldn't be suprised if the Craftworld Eldar, the Cabal, and other Xenos species opposed to Chaos were involved in some underhand way throughout the Heresy, trying to disrupt Horus' plans/supply routes etc.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The ultra-smurfs would have had to go down for me. An entire region of space close to Galaxy heart turning to chaos.. that would have made for some epic battles. .. that and the smug ass poster boys deserve it.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Well one thing you might have to do is rewrite some the events leading up to the Heresy.

But I do believe someone here on HO has already written their own version of the Heresy lets see if I can find it.

Ah here we are http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31401

However with this version you will find that the Loyalists and Traitor Legion had simply switched places; but its still a good read :victory:

As for myself I would have to take some time to consider how I would write the Heresy and who does what so unfortunately I have to get back to you later k:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I cannot help but like your Avatar; though im not too sure why... 

If I was the Emperor, or had some sufficient power to wield during the latter stages of the Great Crusade, I would merely encourage Magnus in his studies into the Eldar Webway, and in turn allow him to help construct an Imperial variant. The problems of sowing the seed`s of jealously amongst the Primarchs by gifting the title of ''Warmaster'' upon one of them, and thus retiring to Terra would be solved, with the Emperor sufficing Magnus` philosphical and inquisitive nature, and not causing discord amongst his son`s by envy towards Horus.

That leaves Fulgrim`s discovery of Laeren, and the debacle surronding Lorgar. The Emperor couldn`t really have prevented a campaign against the Laeren worlds, considering the race`s technological strength and the threat they may cause to surrounding systems. As for Lorgar? I don`t think I could prevent him sundering himself to Chaos without the Emperor fully embracing his supposed ''Godhood'', though that in turn would be in insult to not only the Primarchs and their Legions, but also contradicting one of the very founding pillars of the Crusade.

Of course! This is hypothetical bullshit, and I haven`t read_ Legion _ or _A Thousand Sons _ or _The First Heretic_, yet, so there are perhaps even more reasons to the Heresy`s occurence than I have mentioned.

But realistically, even by wiping the Chaos-worshipping Xenos from the Galaxy, avoiding Warp travel through the Imperial Webway and destroying every last trace of insight on the Age of Strife; the Chaos God`s would still find a way to fuck the fledgling Imperium over.:grin:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i like yours too  yeah some good points i was just thinking first heretic??? not read that didn't even know it was out and i had a giggle ast the idea of Lorgars boys ruling the inquistion every time the word was said out pops Kor Phaeron or Erebus going we are the inquistion....sorta thing but thanks for the input guys appreciate it. made an old woman happy....


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I would just kill off the emperor and let chaos rule.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels remain loyal but have Luther not fall while the Word Bearers would get the half turn against themselves and Lorgar remain loyal bit. 
Magnus quits using sorcery after Nikea and helps the emp with the imperial webway. 
World eaters still go crazy for blood for the blood god Khorne. 
Raven Gaurd fall to Tzeentch. 
Mortarion goes fuck you to the Imperium and seceds from it half of them go with Typhon and worship Nurgle. 
Emperors children say fuck off laer. 
Blood angels fall to slaanesh. 
Horus says WAAA!! daddy left me and does the heresy.
Space wolves go yay we drunk vikings and rape anyone who hates humanity!!
Iron Hands say we love the Mechanicus so go to hell emp.
Sallies go burn baby burn for the emperor still.
Ultramarines fall to chaos undividedI(cuase noone likes the poster boys).
Imperial fists go all chaosy for the good of Dorn.

my five dollars and change.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

*My Great Heresy*

I got a little carried away with some of the details and I had to stop myself otherwise I might have been posting a book; but this is my write up of the Great Heresy. It may be full of wholes and a gaps and some may have a lot of questions; but I think I'll save that for my own thread later on :wink: 

Please read, enjoy hope you like it :victory:

*1.	Lion El’Jonson*-Desired the title of Warmaster and soon desired the Emperors throne. His envy was further influenced by the power of chaos and his betrayal turned half of the Emperors legions against him with the influence of convincing lies and xenophobia. The Dark Angels would become fully fledged followers of Tzeentch and Luther would assume command when Jonson was slain by the emperor and what was left of the Dark Angels would flee into the eye of Terror. 

*2.	Fulgrim*-Never obtained the xenos-manufactured sword recovered from a Laeran temple. He and Ferrus Manus fought side by side in an attempt to save Horus on Isstvan III. Their legions suffered severe casualty’s as they were ambushed by the Imperial Fists and Iron Warriors. After saving a fatally injured Horus they both fled for Terra to prepare the defenses. On Terra Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus dueled with the Daemon Primarch Angron and he was slayed. Despite the slaying of Angron Fulgrim died sacrificing himself for his brother Ferrus. 

*3.	Perturabo*-Peturabo needed little persuasion to join the Lion he relished with the sight of Dorn destroying the defenses he had so eagerly constructed. After hearing of the Lions death Peturabo and his Iron Warriors fled into the Eye of Terror

*4.	Jaghatai Khan*-Feeling that the Emperor had grown complacent Khan had joined the Lion without hesitation and went to gain the favor of Russ. Russ turned on Khan and both the White Scars and the Space Wolves were locked in battle on Fenris for the remainder of the Heresy until Khan had fled into the Eye of Terror. 

*5.	Leman Russ*-Enraged by Jaghatai Khan’s proposal for betrayal in favor of the Lion, Russ remained loyal and battled the White Scars and drove them into the Eye of Terror.

*6.	Rogal Dorn*-Convinced by Jonson’s lies that the Emperor conspired with xenos in constructing a secret portal on Terra, Dorn revealed the weaknesses of the Imperial Palace. Joining the Iron Warriors in the assault Dorn dueled with and killed Vulkan the primarch of the Salamanders. Dorn was forced to flee into the Eye of Terror his legion is renamed the Black Fists. 

*7.	Konrad Curze/Night Haunter*-Jonson is unaware of the Night Haunters intentions until he receives word that Curze and his Night Lords have attacked Prospero in an attempt to stop Magnus from contacting the Emperor. After Magnus and his Thousand Sons flee to Terra Curze defiles Prospero and soon follows after Magnus. His legion becomes dedicated followers of Slaanesh. On Terra the Night Lords are never seen attacking the Imperial Palace; but are instead killing off the local population.

*8.	Sanguinius*-Sanguinius joined in the defense of Holy Terra and along with the Emperor he boarded the Lions flagship only to be separated from the Emperor. When he found the Emperor and the slain Lion Sanguinius escaped with the Emperors body returning to the Imperial Palace to place the Emperor in the golden throne. Sanguinius would then watch over his brother primarch Horus who felt disgraced and ashamed.

*9.	Ferrus Manus*-He and Fulgrim fought side by side in an attempt to save Horus on Isstvan III. Their legions suffered severe casualty’s as they were ambushed by the Imperial Fists and Iron Warriors. After saving a fatally injured Horus they both fled for Terra to prepare the defenses. On Terra Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus dueled with the Daemon Primarch Angron and he was slayed. Despite the slaying of Angron Fulgrim died sacrificing himself for his brother Ferrus.

*10.	Angron*-Conspired with Jonson to turn on Horus and his legion. Angron and Mortarion would turn on Horus at Isstvan III in hopes of eliminating the Warmaster. They almost succeeded; but due to the valiant rescue of Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus they failed. Later Angron would assault Holy Terra as a Daemon Primarch and meet his death; but not before striking Fulgrim a killing blow.

*11.	Roboute Guilliman*-Remaining loyal to the Emperor Guilliman would learn of the Lions betrayal and his experiences sabotage carried out by the Raven Guard. The Raven Guard managed to hold the Ultramarines back until Guilliman slays Corax. Badly wounded from his duel with Corax Guilliman drives on to Terra only to be ashamed as he arrives too late and the battle is over. Guilliman is given control by Horus where he then writes the Codex Astartes. 

*12.	Mortarion*- Conspired with Jonson to turn on Horus and his legion. Angron and Mortarion would turn on Horus at Isstvan III in hopes of eliminating the Warmaster. They almost succeeded; but due to the valiant rescue of Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus they failed. Mortarion would then join in the carnage on Terra. Facing off against Lorgar’s Word Bearers Mortarion was hoping to slay the Zealous Primarch; but they never come face to face. After the lions death Mortarion and his plaguemarines fled into the Eye of Terror.

*13.	Magnus the Red*-Attacked by the Night Haunter as Magnus attempted to warn the Emperor Prospero is destroyed by the Night Lords as Magnus flees to terra. Once on Terra Magnus defends the Imperial Palace and when the Emperor went to face Lion El’Jonson Magnus took his place in the golden throne. After Sanguinius returned with the Emperor Magnus relinquished the throne and vowed to seek out and destroy sorcery wherever it may reside. 

*14.	Horus*-Just barely escaping death on Davin only to be betrayed by his brother primarchs on Isstvan III. With his legion almost virtually annihilated Horus is severely injured and almost dies on Terra during the siege. When he regains consciousness after the battle has ended and he is stroke down with grief and despite his brother primarchs request to take command he refuses and gives control to Guilliman.

*15.	Lorgar*-Uneffected by the reprimand of the Emperor Lorgar continued to praise more fervently than ever and when news of Jonsons betrayal reached him he set off for Terra to defend the Emperor. When Lorgar learned the Alpha Legion did not come to the aid of Horus he sent Erebus to question the motives who foolishly attacked the Alpha Legion. During the defense of Terra the zealotry of the Word Bearers was far greater than any expected. After the Emperor had slain the Lion and was returned to the golden throne Lorgar continued to pursue the traitor legions diligently. 

*16.	Vulkan*-Vulkan learned of the Lions betrayal when he was asked by Lorgar to join him in the defense of Terra. During the siege Vulkan dueled with Rogal Dorn and was slain before his legion.

*17.	Corax*-Showing disfavor towards Horus Jonson needed little effort to turn him and the Raven Guard. During the Heresy Corax sabotaged the Ultramarines and attack as they attempted to keep them from reaching Terra. They were very cunning and successful until Guilliman faced off against Corax and killed him. After the Great Heresy the Raven Guard were scattered accrossed the galaxy.

*18.	Apharius Omegon*-Apharius and Omegon had disagreed and squabbled over the idea of betraying the Emperor and when they did not come to the aid of Horus as directed they found themselves under attack by large a contingent of Word Bearers and fanatical worshippers of the Emperor. The Alpha Legion repelled the attack and joined the Lion in his assault on Terra. After the Lions death the Alpha Legion was divided between Alpharius and Omegon and went their separate ways.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

now that is the best answer yet wow i am impressed nice one,


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

imntdead said:


> I got a little carried away with some of the details and I had to stop myself otherwise I might have been posting a book; but this is my write up of the Great Heresy. It may be full of wholes and a gaps and some may have a lot of questions; but I think I'll save that for my own thread later on :wink:
> 
> Please read, enjoy hope you like it :victory:
> 
> ...


There are several more area`s I feel have not been done justice on your post, but otherwise I feel its an interesting theory. I disagree strongly with a whole plethora of points, but I feel that your post is strongly written, if a little ignorant of the Emperor`s withdrawel and thus sowing the seed`s of jealousy and the monopoly of corruption induced by Lorgar`s reprimand.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

bobss said:


> There are several more area`s I feel have not been done justice on your post, but otherwise I feel its an interesting theory. I disagree strongly with a whole plethora of points, but I feel that your post is strongly written, if a little ignorant of the Emperor`s withdrawel and thus sowing the seed`s of jealousy and the monopoly of corruption induced by Lorgar`s reprimand.


Wow I don't think I have ever experienced someone attack an incomplete rewrite of a vital piece of fluff before. Especially after the author has admitted to leaving wholes and gaps which would more then likely make up for all the missing details :scratchhead: Nope never experienced it before. 

I understand your points of argument and know them very well; but they are meaningless. As you said it is my account of a fluff that has been rewritten for the purpose of this thread. Because the Heresy itself has been rewritten in my own way and after I had said earlier that one may have to rewrite events leading up to the Heresy which could include character behavior. Well then trying to use facts and knowledge of the current Heresy fluff to justify your arguments against me holds no ground. 

I thank you for your criticism and objective arguments :victory: They do make me want write this all out and in full detail :drinks:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

imntdead said:


> I thank you for your criticism and objective arguments :victory: They do make me want write this all out and in full detail :drinks:


Ive got no objections to that at all, infact I encourage such a task. There are plenty of Horus Heresy variant`s in abundance, to see another would be interesting.:wink:


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

The biggest problem I found when writing my Heresy was and I am sure for most is deciding which Primarchs are to become traitors and which are to maintain their loyalty. Although choosing at random or simply picking the ones you like best is easy and simple, just explaining why and how are much more difficult. Thats why I didn't go random and well I probably could have gone with the Primarchs I liked most; but base points of my current rewrite flashed threw my mind and I thought I would have a more creative fluff piece so I went with it. I know Dorn has to throw everybody off as being a traitor but for some reason it flashed in my mind so I came up with an excuse for his betrayal and that was that.

If I were to go with the Primarchs I liked then my alternative Heresy would have been with the following as the Loyalist: Ferrus Manus, Leman Russ, Jaghatai Khan, Konrad Curze, Angron, Magnus the Red, Sanguinius and Horus

And of course the following would be the traitors: Lion El'Jonson, Roboute Guilliman, Mortarion, Vulkan, Peturabo, Fugrim, Corax, Apharius Omegon and Lorgar

Then again going off of the primarchs I like best might be a bad idea I suppose I could just go off their Legions instead. For example I like the Word Bearers more then I like the Night Lords; but I like Night Haunter more then I like Lorgar. I don't know if I am making any sense to anyone; but yeah I suppose I am just rambling


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am in the middle of re-writting a older piece of my fluff, currently I have only down two Legions and am working on the third later: 

Legion I: The Dark Angels.

Caliban was a verdant world, one rife with the Chaotic natures of the Baleful Eye. The capsule of Lion El’Jonson was cast onto this world, the twisted messengers of Tzeentch weaving a path through the waning Warp and onto this world. For seven years he hunted alone, isolated from the small pockets of human life upon Caliban. The hostile beings of the forests kept El’Jonson constantly alerted, and it was only when he killed a group of fur clad hunters which he believed to be beasts, did the Calibanites realise that they needed to destroy them.

Led by the enigmatic Knight, Luther, a expedition pushed deep into the dwellings of the creatures. He killed untold amounts, slaughtering entire species during the space of three years. At the pinnacle of the third, while riding with two of his trusted companions, he came across a giant amongst the foliage. El’Jonson was said to have snapped the neck of one Knight in rage, and left the other battered and bloody but it was Luther that he could know harm. Nor could Luther lay harm upon the golden haired child before him. 

They simply stared for hours, neither making the first move until the injured Knight stirred from his injured state. He had leapt at El’Jonson in a fit of madness, but Luther intervened and cut his friend down. This was the act which had him cast from The Order, and he was banished to travel the wilds of Caliban. Initially he had not intended the Primarch, albeit a unknown one, to follow him however he could not keep the youth away. The Order had become tyrannical in the times which Luther had been absent, and entire villages had been pillaged or simply destroyed.

The Calibanites became enraged but with no leader there was little they could do. That was until Luther and El’Jonson returned from a crusade against a Calibanite Lion den, deep in the cold north. The two assembled the men of some eighteen villages, over a thousand to be precise, and launched a siege against the fortress of The Order, known as the Rock. It lasted for several months as the barely armed peasantry clambered up and down the walls methodically, and it was not until the end of the eighth month that The Order made their move. 

Eighty mounted Knights charged from the primary portcullis with banners fluttering. The walkway which they charged down sent peasants tumbling into the depths below, and only one being stood in their way with a axe in hand. Lion El’Jonson. With each swing he took he sent the Knights flying away, cleaved apart by mighty hacks. He held it alone as his forces fled under the watch of Luther, buying his fellows enough time too organize a counter attack. With the few mounted horsemen that Luther could muster, he led them back up the walkway and into the line of Knights.

El’Jonson ran side by side with powerful steeds that day, destroying Knights of The Order in a brutal dance. When the rebels breached the Rock, the battles within lasted a scarce nine hours. No Knights were gifted mercy, and instead El’Jonson ordered each one to be tortured and that they would take as long in hours as each of them had killed or raped from the villages. A month passed and the twin ruling of El’Jonson and Luther had led the lands surrounding their new fortress in great prosperity. It was then that a great tide fell upon the horizon. 

Luther knew them well, recognizing their fur covered armoured forms almost instantly. The Knights of Lupus. Luther had some form of history with these, having served with them during a previous crusade and was overjoyed when he realised that they came under banners of peace. With the Knights of Lupus now joining El’Jonson and Luther it became apparent that none could stand against him. For a further year peace reigned on Caliban, and it was then that the God-Emperor of Mankind arrived. 

With him he brought the First Legion, a mighty series of gene-enhanced humans who dwarfed all on Caliban bar El’Jonson himself. The Calibanites showed hostility towards the newcomers however, with the Grand Master of the Knights of Lupus, Sartana, withdrawing from the company of the aptly named Space Marines. El’Jonson gave up many children of Caliban to join his Legion, and for ten years the Dark Angels, as they had became known in memory of the fallen, grew greatly. Luther and several older members of El’Jonson’s followers could not withstand the Gene-Seed though and were “upgraded” by the Legion Apothecaries so that they could rival the Astartes. 

The first years of the Dark Angels have long since been lost to the annals of time, but it is known that El’Jonson was a ruthless commander who’s tactical victories grew until they fell only behind Horus Lupercal and Rogal Dorn. After a particularly bad campaign which left the Legion mauled, El’Jonson returned to Caliban wanting to bolster his ranks. When he arrived, he found his world enthralled in Xeno of the Warp, Daemons. He bombarded his world into ash, destroying the Rock and various over monasteries in the process. 

Angered and longing for the blood of those who had ruined his world, he led his mighty First Company onto the planet. What conspired during these times is unknown, but El’Jonson was corrupted beyond belief by the Chaos God Tzeentch. Luther and the loyal elements of the Legion could not see this, and slowly like a festering cancer the taint spread throughout the ranks. When news of Rogal Dorn’s treachery reached the ears of Luther, he immediately took it to his Primarch. When the Lion was unwilling to lend his aid against Dorn, Luther was horrified. 

He took the matter to the Lodges of the Legion, primarily the Ravenwing of Belath. The Chapter Master accused Luther of tainting the ranks of the Dark Angels with incoherent babbling and had him locked away along with the majority of Terran Legionnaires, mainly the five hundred veterans under Master Astelan. For the fist time in the history of the Dark Angels, brother threatened brother. Astelan and Luther drew together a plan as the First Legion maneuvered towards the fortress world of Inwit, where the turncoats of Dorn were gathering their forces. It was during the transit between pitiful Caliban and mighty Inwit that the plan was sprung. 

The Terran borne Astartes broke free of their holding pens aboard the Sword of the Emperor and mass hysteria spread across the fleet. Chief Librarian Israfael, one of the few Terran’s who had not been locked away, aided the escapees by preparing a Cruiser for their escape but before he himself could leave the raging El’Jonson flayed him with his newly gifted abilities. Astelan and Luther ordered their forces under Captain Remiel to escape, while they turned and pushed deep into the mighty vessel. They met their fallen Primarch in combat within his arched throne room.

Astelan killed the traitor Belath with greet glee and held back the Ravenwing while Luther pushed towards the Primarch himself. The ensuing duel was perhaps one of the greatest in history as the Primarch took to his sword, a last sense of honour not allowing him to simply destroy his adoptive father. Astelan was gunned down at the doorway by the members of the First Company, leaving Luther stranded alone upon the flagship. Before El’Jonson cleaved his head from his shoulders, Luther did manage to impale the primary heart of the Primarch. It proved to be a mortal wound, and El’Jonson’s enhanced form could not compensate for such a thing. 

Tzeentch saw his opening and devoured the soul of his champion, enthralling him under the watch of his greatest Daemon. For the Terran’s who had managed to escape, they had a more painful fate. The shields of the Cruiser they had boarded failed and allowed the Daemons of the Warp inwards, and while Remiel desperately tried to get as much Marines as he could to safety, he was too struck down by the fell hand of Tzeentch. Barely eighty Marines managed to escape from the Warp in a Stormbird, where they were doomed to stasis pods. 

The arrival at Inwit was one of no glory. No parades were held and the now cerulean armoured Dark Angels simply slipped into their moorings and practiced their foul Magik. The Legion went on to serve at Terra under Dorn and later attacked Prospero to grow in favour of Tzeentch. As for the few loyalists, it is unknown what became of them, bar a slight mention of a lone Stormbird floating between the stars, hunting the Fallen Angels of El’Jonson. 

Legion III: Emperor’s Children/Black Templars.

Long acclaimed as some of the greatest talented Astartes which would ever come into the light of the Imperium, the Emperor’s Children are famed as the Protectors of Chemos. A refinery world which was forever cast in grey by the polluted skies, Chemos was a place of forced labour and hardship. Primarch Fulgrim landed in the city of Callax, a relatively rich and powerful place which oversaw the work of those beneath them. He was taken in by a powerful general and taught about the ways of the warrior, however he took a keening interest in art and music. 

Fifteen years passed before the Emperor arrived and found Fulgrim at the head of the planets military. He had abolished the former government and ended the forced labour, thus halting the fuel being imported into a large proportion of the Imperial Navy. The Emperor was furious and brought with him a contingent of his Adeptus Custodes, expecting to find a rebellion in full swing. Instead he found a peaceful world, one of which had no violence permitted and no fortresses bar Callax herself. Instead he found opera houses and amphitheatres. A teleportation device allowed him to enter the cathedral halls of Callax, where he found his long lost son in deep prayer. 

It was said that the Emperor was shocked by the beauty of his son, and immediately saw him as a true son of the Emperor. He spent many weeks with Fulgrim until his Third Legion could arrive, and he gifted them with the name of Emperor’s Children due to the staggering appearance Fulgrim and the Emperor shared. His Legion was not the most numerous, nor was it the strongest, but Fulgrim loved each of his newfound sons greatly. Chemos became a fortress world, something which Fulgrim did not want, but evidently could not halt.

Great swathes of the population were inducted as Astartes, and Fulgrim elected his own council. Eidolon, Vespasian, Cyrius and Lucius the Great are perhaps the most famed, but in all the Council of the Phoenix numbered some eighteen Marines of high rank within the Children. The Phoenix was adopted as the Legion’s icon, and it was emblazoned upon each piece of armour and weapon to show their allegiances was to Fulgrim and the Emperor alone. During the Great Crusade, the Children of Chemos played a relatively small role.

Mostly supporting larger Legions and defending Chemos from piratical raids, the Children would never come to any real knowledge. It was the Imperial Fists of Dorn which attacked Chemos. While the vast Chaos aligned fleet passed by they bombarded the world without mercy. The clouds of Chemos exploded, the fuel particles which they harbored not being able to take such fury, and a rain of flame fell upon the heads of those bellow. Fulgrim was said to have sat alone in the great gardens of Callax as they burned, staring into the heavens. 

The Lord Commanders desperately tried to save the population of their stricken world as it fell apart around them but Fulgrim ordered the operation to be abandoned. In these moments he forced the few surviving remnants of his Legion onto the ships which had survived, telling them:

_‘We have been dealt a great blow my sons. Our world dies around us, a mere glowing ember in the mighty sea of stars. I am destined to fall here, as are many others. You however are not. Flee with the winds and move on Terra, my Father needs your bolters and blades. Now go, my foolish sons. I will see you all again’ _

With tearful eyes the Children heeded their fathers words as he marched back into Callax, surrounded by his Phoenix Guard and First Company. The obsidian skinned Salamanders met them in combat as the last remnants of the Emperor’s Children fled too Terra, their world burning to a crisp behind them. At Terra the Emperor’s Children stood guard over the Eternal Gate, their armour painted black in remembrance for their dead brethren. Renamed the Black Templars by Eidolon, to show their never-ending Crusade for revenge and remembrance, they are famed as the stoic defenders of Terra. After the Chaotic forces had fled into the Baleful Eye, Eidolon and Vespasian, the twin rulers of the Children, divided their forces equally into Black Crusades and splintered across the galaxy. Chemos itself is a cursed world, one of which the Black Templars do not set eyes upon.

These are just general overviews, each of the Legions will get an Index Astartes like article done eventually and the characters will be fleshed out, all comments are welcome


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

imntdead said:


> The biggest problem I found when writing my Heresy was and I am sure for most is deciding which Primarchs are to become traitors and which are to maintain their loyalty. Although choosing at random or simply picking the ones you like best is easy and simple, just explaining why and how are much more difficult. Thats why I didn't go random and well I probably could have gone with the Primarchs I liked most; but base points of my current rewrite flashed threw my mind and I thought I would have a more creative fluff piece so I went with it. I know Dorn has to throw everybody off as being a traitor but for some reason it flashed in my mind so I came up with an excuse for his betrayal and that was that.
> 
> If I were to go with the Primarchs I liked then my alternative Heresy would have been with the following as the Loyalist: Ferrus Manus, Leman Russ, Jaghatai Khan, Konrad Curze, Angron, Magnus the Red, Sanguinius and Horus
> 
> ...


You must also consider Warp-travel. How the predatorial nature of Chaos affects Loyalist Legions and their armarda`s, and Traitors differently. Chaos-fleets still require Navigators to navigate the roiling turbulence of the Warp, but such turbulence is often more tamed and very rarely impassable, hence their allegiance to the Ruinous Powers, and the negatory affects upon Loyalists.

Horus struck a hammer blow agaist the Imperium at Isstvan V, after the decimation of his own, and brother Primarch`s Legions at Isstvan III. Through the utter destruction of the Iron Hands, and massacre of the Raven Guard and Salamander`s, he carved himself a corridor towards Terra. However, it still took the Traitor`s another seven years to reach, and thus besiege Terra, with that same time-span for the Imperium to gather its fledgling Legions in primary-defense, and secondary-relief forces.

That is why I was so against the Night Lord Legion assaulting Prospero. During the latter stages of the Great Crusade and the declaration of the Heresy at Isstvan III, the Thousand Sons were upon Prospero engaged against the Space Wolves, some time after Horus was raptured upon Davin. However, the Night Lord`s were upon the Eastern Fringe, I believe enacting a campaign of Genocide, culminating with fighting against the Dark Angels. To skip from the Eastern Fringe to Prospero, which is rather close to Terra in terms of the scale of the Galaxy, isn`t really feasible.

I admire Dark Angels effort. The destruction of The Order upon Caliban shows how if Lion El`Jonson had sided with one of the more ancient Knightly Order`s, the outcome and attitudes of the Dark Angel`s could have been so very different. And also the Emperor`s Children, remaining as a loyalist and succinct Legion, and taking up a more Imperial-Fist like demeanour, with Eidolon leading a Crusade like the Templars of ''today''.

I don`t want to sound like to much of a Prick, but having studied both Chemistry and History in quiet high circumstances, im just used to hurling variables, sources, evidence and so forth at everything:victory:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

when i first posted this i had no idea that such a plethora of ideas would come foward i am certainly amazed at everyones point of view valid as each one is and would love to see some of them written up i think they would make great tales of alternative histories but well done to everyone i so impressed and my knowledge of warhammer 40k whilst i thought quite considerable has just gone up a notch or two:drinks::drinks::victory:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Im to lazy to go in detail.
What can I say Pnurgle is the best.

Lion El'Jonson Nurgle Traitor
Fulgri Loyal
Perturabo Loyal
Jaghatai Khan-Traitor 
Leman Russ- Khorn Traitor
Rogal Dorn- Smae
Konrad Curze Loyal
Sanguinius Slaanesh
Ferrus Manus - Loyal
Angron Khorn
Roboute Traitor 
Mortarion Loyal
Magnus the Red Loyal
Horus Nurgle Traitor
Lorgar Tzeentch
Vulkan Nurgle Traitor
Corax Loyal
Alpharius Loyal


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Another one for you to cast your claws into, I doubt I will be posting any more here now, they will be getting their own thread when I reach eight of these: 

Legion IV: Iron Warriors. 

Primarch Perturabo of the Iron Warriors landed upon a hospitable world. Olympia was a rugged world of high peaks and narrow ravines, and one completely devoid of open expanses. Atop many peaks, or nestled between them on giant struts, rested the City-States. Lochos was that which Perturabo came, and it was ruled by loved Dammekos, who attempted to bring the young child into his household. Perturabo accepted barely, albeit he hated Dammekos for denying him the chance of a normal life. He disliked the parades that he was forced to attend, and with each passing one he longed for his fathers blood more.

On his fifteenth year, Perturabo had assumed overall command of the elitist Black Judges Regiments that provided a protection force for the family of Dammekos. He festered hatred amongst them, entwining each of the Regiments with his own disaccord. On the eve of his sixteenth year he finally sprung his coup. The Black Judges sprung on Lochos, cordoning off the Palace where Dammekos was housed and pushing the civilian population back onto the boundaries. The Black Judges who remained loyal were gunned down in the opening stages, although small bands did manage to isolate themselves and move on Dammekos’ position.

The loyalists under Dammekos expected one of the generals of the Black Judges to be leading the rebels, but instead they Perturabo at the front, mounted within an archaic set of powered armour. The battle for the palace was fierce as Perturabo led rapid assaults, each one of which were swiped away by the automatons mounted within the walls. It became apparent he would need to lay siege, and left his Black Judges too make sure Dammekos stayed in place. He traveled Olympia, forging alliances between City-States such as venerable Athenania and mighty Acanthus. 

When Perturabo returned to Lochos, he brought with him an army of various nations and cultures. What they found disappointed Perturabo greatly however. In his absence the citizens of Lochos had turned on the Judges and slaughtered them, allowing Dammekos and his loyalists to regain control of the peak top city. Artillery reigned down upon the heads of Perturabo’s forces as he drew nearer, and the casualties sustained were abysmal. 

Using the cannons of Archanae, Perturabo managed to bring the walls of Lochos down however he lost several hundred of his men in a landslide of manmade debris, including the majority of the lithe Archanae. The siege was a continuous one for several years, with Perturabo refusing to allow his adoptive father to escape the world alive. The anteroom of the grand palace of Lochos would become the cities downfall. On the fifth year of the siege, Perturabo led a Regiment of Acanthusian Heavy-Troops in a rapid strike for his father. 

The battle which ensued was bloody, with dozens of the attackers falling too the blades of the enemy. Perturabo led the way however, a giant forging hammer held aloft, and inspired the Acanthusian forces greatly. Perturabo knew the intertwining streets of the city well, and while many had been transformed into killing grounds of impossible magnitude, each failed to trap the Primarch. When the palace finally loomed, Perturabo broke off from his forces and charged alone. 

His body was wracked with enemy fire as he smashed through makeshift barricades, abandoned by the Acanthusian forces, who had been forced back by a heavy counter assault. Trapped between two tides of former Black Judges and civilians-made-soldiers, Perturabo was surely doomed. That was until he struck down the doors of the palace’s anteroom, and found his longed for target. Dammekos had met his former son in combat with an baroque blade, and iron struck steel as the pair dueled. 

No matter how experienced Dammekos was, he could not possibly hope to hold against Perturabo. A mighty strike took his head from his shoulders, and Perturabo broke the siege in one fell moment. The last forms of resistance were mopped up by the Athenanian Hoplites, and Perturabo immediately committed himself to the rebuilding of Lochos. Where once a relatively small city had stood, when Perturabo was finished, nothing as steeped in grandeur as the new city would ever come to be on Olympia.

For another fifteen years Perturabo was embroiled in a war between his former allied City-States, fighting with the last remnants of the Athenanian and Acanthusian forces which had decided to stay with him rather than return to their homes. It was during the last battle between the City-States of Olympia, that the Emperor and the Fourth Legion arrived. When all seemed lost, Perturabo having been greatly injured by an incendiary device, the vanguard of the Fourth teleported into the midst of the enemy.

Perturabo stirred from his injured form and led a counter attack side by side with the granite coloured giants, slaughtering without mercy in a bloodlust. They ripped out the heart of the enemy, and when the last remnants were rounded up and gunned down, the two allies finally set eyes on one another. Amongst the grey giants stood a beacon of hope, a golden hue figure that dwarfed all around him with ease. It was said that Perturabo recognized his true father and fell to his knees, pledging Olympia to the Emperor’s cause. 

Renamed the Iron Warriors for their unbending nature and grey armour, the Astartes soon became one with Olympia. Lochos was expanded into a multi-continental fortress-city which rivaled that of the Imperial Palace. The Iron Warriors grew into one of the largest Legions during these times, their numbers bolstering until a large garrison of some five thousand Marines were ever present upon Olympia. Regiments such as the Ouranti Draks, clad in their green scaled armour, toured the defencive walls of Olympia many times while Perturabo was busy cutting the Imperium for his father.

When Dorn and his Imperial Fists arrived at Olympia it was said that Dorn was astounded by the sheer magnificence of Lochos. In reality however, he had been struck with jealousy when he realised that the defensive emplacements were far more established than those which he had erected on Terra, and after a malice filled tour he left in a fit. Perturabo and Dorn would not see eye-to-eye again until the Schism, where one would be grievously injured.

Perturabo and his elite Lacedaemonian, the three thousand strong First Company, under Warsmith Forrix were at Terra immediately before it was besieged, strengthening the Palace with their own weaponry under a request from the Emperor. This left the majority of the Legion at Olympia under the direct command of Warsmith Toramino, along with a vast swathe of their naval forces and attached Imperial Army Regiments. When the Imperial Fists arrived at Olympia, the Iron Warriors were caught off guard.

Lochos was bombarded from orbit by the combined might of the Imperial Fists, at the fore of which rested the Phalanx. The ships of the Iron Warriors fought back in rapid strikes, but it proved to be little hindrance due to the most powerful ships being away with Perturabo. Toramino, realizing he was sustaining casualties in orbit ordered the fleet to move for Terra and help in the defence of the capitol, while he himself ordered the Legion to take to the fortifications of Lochos. First-Captain Sigismund of the Fists led the assault, draped in furred cloaks, and for eight days shells rained down upon Lochos. 

While roughly three quarters of the Imperial Fists were engaged at Olympia, Dorn led the remainder to Terra with his other Chaotic brethren. Nine weeks of siege passed, and the walls of Lochos still stood ever defiant. Toramino had took minimum losses during these times, although one entire Grand Company, that of Kolvax, had been destroyed during the opening moments. It was the arrival of the Dorn following Legio Astraman that finally brought down the walls of Lochos. On the seventieth day, the great steels gates of Lochos caved inwards.

The Imperial Fists, led by a mighty Imperator-class Titan marched inwards and found the central courtyard of Lochos all but abandoned. That was until they reached the centre. A mighty atomic weapon exploded when they did so, caving into a pit of magma which Lochos was partially built over, and the Titan and hundreds of Imperial Fists were swallowed whole. The Terminator veterans of Berossus, a Dreadnaught ridden Astartes who was one of Perturabo’s chief lieutenants led a counter attack on the surviving Imperial Fists, who were caught between the pit of lava and the walls of Lochos. The battle was one of the greatest in the history of the Iron Warriors as Berossus slaughtered each one and tossed their bodies into the bubbling magma, but he too was forced to retreat when a trio of Warhound Titans led a counter attack. 

Toramino had planned it perfectly, and as the pack of Warhounds pushed further in he detonated entire streets to stop their advance. Sigismund, raging that he had lost so many of his Astartes in the opening moments, took to Lochos himself. Surrounded by his Soul Drinkers, the elite First Company of the Fists, he cut deep into the faltering Iron Warriors. Berossus again countered with his Grand Company but found himself isolated from the remainder of the Iron Warriors in the tunnels and tombs beneath Lochos. Sigismund ordered one of his Captains, Daenyathos, too “dig the battered bastards from this world” but Berossus was ready. 

Berossus and his forces had prepared a series of mine fields amongst the tombs, and as Daenyathos and his Company pushed inwards, he detonated the entrances so that they were trapped between the Terminators and Dreadnaughts of Berossus and the sealed doors. Forced to push into the mine fields, Daenyathos and his forces were soon cut down in a blaze of shrapnel. Berossus and his forces were trapped though, and all but the Warsmith suffocated during these moments. 

Toramino meanwhile was forced to fallback, leading some fifty thousand Iron Warriors towards the Iron Cage, the primary fortress within Lochos. Sigismund, believing he had them on the run, ordered Alexis Polux to give chase. The eager and brash Captain led his assault Companies after the fleeing Sons of Olympia. He marched into his downfall. Toramino had prepared a pathogen that he released when the last of the Iron Warriors were in the safety of the Iron Cage, and Alexis Polux and his forces were amongst the first to rot and fester.

Sigismund and his Soul Drinkers managed to reach their ships before being caught, but many of the Imperial Fists who had remained were not so lucky. Sigismund ordered a full retreat from Olympia, but not before he fired a single lance into the planet. The gasses were ignited and the Iron Cage collapsed on the heads of the Iron Warriors, crushing thousands and injuring even more. Toramino was saved a torment and killed instantly, leaving his Champion, Kroeger as the leader of the Iron Warriors.

Perturabo and his Lacedaemonian fared little better meanwhile. When the Phalanx of Dorn arrived, Perturabo was thrown into a rage. He took to his flagship, the mighty _Medrengard_, along with his First Company and elements of the Emperor’s Children, and with his fleet led a strike for the heart of the treacherous fleet. No ship, not even the captured _Vengeful Spirit_, could hold against the might of the _Medrengard_. Pursued by countless cruisers and battleships, the _Medrengard _gutted anything which stood in its path. 

The _Andronius _of the Emperor’s Children, formerly the ship of Fulgrim, followed closely behind the Iron Warriors ship, however it lost its engines to a glancing blow and was forced to be abandoned. Some of the Children followed behind the mighty warship, but the majority turned and fled, leaving the Iron Warriors to fare alone. Those who did follow were led by Solomon Demeter of the ruined Second Company, and Perturabo would come to value their presence greatly. When the Phalanx was sighted, Perturabo ordered the _Medrengard _to prepare to ram.

Shields were shed beneath the mighty prow of the Iron Warriors battleship as it pushed into the outer hull of the Phalanx, crumpling it inwards devastatingly. When it was finally embedded into the moving moon of the Imperial Fists, Perturabo ordered it to fire. The Phalanx was said to have rivaled Sol that day as it burned and ruptured beneath the guns of the _Medrengard_, its hull breaking and distorting. When Perturabo was happy he led the Lacedaemonian onto the ship, one thing in mind. Rogal Dorn.

The Soul Drinkers who had accompanied Dorn clashed against the Lacedaemonian, and a bloody battle for supremacy erupted across the Phalanx. Outnumbered ten to one by the Imperial Fists, the Iron Warriors fought like cornered hounds. Many names came into prominence, such as Vilhelm of the Eighth Squad who would become the Hammer of Olympia, Champion of the Iron Warriors. Dorn and Perturabo clashed at the very heart of the Phalanx, but not even the cold resolute of Perturabo could fend of Dorn’s new abilities. His secondary heart was torn free and his ribs caved inwards, but still Perturabo fought on. 

His right arm was pulled from its socket and his jaw broken, and it was then that the Lacedaemonian pulled back. Solomon Demeter and his Emperor’s Children held the ground for the Iron Warriors to escape and were slaughtered by the purple armoured Soul Drinkers, who had devoted themselves to Slaanesh at Davin. The _Medrengard _retreated through the enemy fleet and disgorged its Astartes on Terra before returning to the heart of the Iron Warriors fleet, like a wounded whale. 

Perturabo spent the remainder of the war in isolation, too injured to walk into battle once again. When he returned however he rebuilt his Legion and set off after the Imperial Fists, who were fleeing into the Baleful Eye. Perturabo disappeared along with the _Medrengard _roughly a thousand years later, tales of grey coloured ghost ships which bare the vengeful ghosts of Astartes are rampant and growing as of late however, and many believe that Perturabo will return for the final battle.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Im to lazy to go in detail.
> What can I say Pnurgle is the best.
> 
> Lion El'Jonson Nurgle Traitor
> ...


This makes very little sense, if you incorporate the personna`s of each Primarch into the ever-shifting nature of the varying Ruinous Powers...

... Vulkan becomes inclined to serve the Lord of Decay? What madness is that? Vulkan, the Father of the Salamanders is typically represented as crafting tools of war. Blades, bolters and hammers. He is similar to Ferrus Manus (though subtly different, with Ferrus representing the Adeptus Mechanicus, and the Omnissiah-visage of the Emperor; Machinery over Flesh and so forth...) Essentially Vulkan is a master-craftsmen, who would put even the greatest Masters of the Forges into unbelievable shame. And onto Nurgle. Nurgle represents disease, hopelessness and a return to nature in all forms. In summary, it is putrefaction, and the gradual decaying/degrading of creation. So for a Primarch who is the epitome of the Forge, of crafting weapons and freeing Nocturne from slavery at the hands of the Dark Eldar raiders, to swear patronage to the Lord of Decay? It dosen`t fit. 

Guilliman would *never* fall. His loyalty is unmatched. He could indeed be tricked against his Father, or raptured into destroying a supposedly ''disloyal'' Legion, when infact they are Loyal, but would never openly betray the Emperor or even spare the Chaos God`s the chance to lick his pristine, blue boots.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

and that is Gulliman for you, shove one up to the four dark gods my finger is and always will be no matter who is writing it firmly up your backsides with my size 59 boots following,


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

bobss said:


> I don`t want to sound like to much of a Prick, but having studied both Chemistry and History in quiet high circumstances, im just used to hurling variables, sources, evidence and so forth at everything:victory:


:stop: No you do not sound like a prick your arguments are expected in certain circumstances so it seems that there is a misunderstanding. The fluff is no longer what it once was because its been rewritten. So trying to argue that Curze cannot attack Prospero because he is on the far side of the galaxy cannot be argued because well its obvious that in this version he is not on the far side of the galaxy. Like I said there were wholes and gaps concerning certain details because its an unfinished piece of work.

I could have explained every fine detail; but I was trying to avoid posting a massive tome of fluff for a thread that only needed the very basics of information. We all pretty much know the major details of the Heresy and who did what; but that all changes when someone takes on the task of writing another version of the story and when you take on such a task you are going to start changing how things happen because you have to better match the storyline you want. 



bobss said:


> Guilliman would *never* fall. His loyalty is unmatched.


I bet the same thing was said about Horus and well we all know what happened.

Any of the primarchs can be turned traitor its nice to have an explanation as to why they turned traitor; but any primarch can be turned traitor.

Now I am trying not to be an ass; but maybe instead of arguing what you know about GW established fluff perhaps you should inquire as to what Curze was doing so close to Prospero in the first place or how is it exactly that Guilliman betrayed the Emperor other then that someone just doesn't like the great primarch of GW's poster army. Simply targeting fan made fluff and arguing that it can't happen defeats your purpose in participating in a creative thread such as this and gives a bad impression that one is against the very idea of any creative rewrite.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> Guilliman would *never* fall. His loyalty is unmatched. He could indeed be tricked against his Father, or raptured into destroying a supposedly ''disloyal'' Legion, when infact they are Loyal, but would never openly betray the Emperor or even spare the Chaos God`s the chance to lick his pristine, blue boots.


I have to reinforce _imntdead_'s point here, Guilliman was perfectly capable of falling to Chaos just like all of the Primarchs were if the situation was right. As he said, Horus was widely considered the most loyal and steadfast Primarch throughout the Great Crusade yet look what happened to him, Guilliman I imagine would have also had weaknesses and doubts that Chaos could have infiltrated and perverted in their favour.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

yeah if i read gulliman right you WILL split the leigons into chapters, you WILL battle the way I say battle no matter who you are...at a guess thats an ego talking and you know what they say pride comes before a fall look at Fulgrim for that


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Guilliman had a similar flaw to Horus, he was equally as loyal to Humanity as he was the Emperor, whereas Primarchs like Dorn and Russ were loyal to the man not his vision.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

the way i look at this whole thing (and this comes from my years doing the WHFRPG) is that although the history of Warhammer and Warhammer 40k is cement there are things that happened to make it so, that does not mean that when somoene wishes to do an alternative history that they have to be rigid. this is what i like about the Black Library and the warhammer universe in general, anyone can participate and anyone can post a valid idea.
The GW guys have an established universe but like the comic universes DC Marval etc etch there is room for imagination and room to do as you will as long as you know what you are doing. i am sure that there are varying fans out there that would like to think that there is a possiblilty that had things been different thier favourite legions/primarch remained loyal or turned traitor a sort of what if to quote marval titles.
when i played the whfrpg we had an elven woman in the party who was a druid, according to the rules that would never have happened, not a member of the old faith anyway but the GM made allowances and interpreted the rules as she saw fit to allow this character to be a druid if they so wanted...by all means if you are someone who sticks to the history rigidly then thats fine if you like to interpret history for something you are writing then thats fair but make it sensible. 
bar in mind though they are rewriting the Horus Heresy so some of what went before may not be the same by the time they are finished and also allow people to see that this is an alternative history and not in the rigid timeline.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Could you imagine if the Emperor became corrupt and all of his primarch sons had to stop him? Sounds unlikley but just think about it. (thank God it wouldn't happen!)


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

that does not even bare thinking about all the Primarchs against thier father the most powerful psyker in existance..."shudder"


----------



## dedredhed (Jun 22, 2010)

imntdead said:


> I got a little carried away with some of the details and I had to stop myself otherwise I might have been posting a book; but this is my write up of the Great Heresy. It may be full of wholes and a gaps and some may have a lot of questions; but I think I'll save that for my own thread later on :wink:
> 
> Please read, enjoy hope you like it :victory:
> 
> ...


best one yet!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

You know, I've had the idea of what if the loyalties of the Primarchs and the Legions had been reversed, of how it would have changed things and what that Legion would look like today.

So I might as well as add them to this thread, starting with the original heretics, Lorgar and his Word Bearers.

After being reprimanded by the Emperor, Lorgar brooded within his private chambers for over a month, shunning contact from all others, even his First Captain, Kor Phaeron. However, when he finally left his chambers, coming to the conclusion that only a truly divine being would reject beginning worshiped, as they would be devoid of all sins, including the sin of pride.

He proclaimed to his Legion that the Emperor was a divine being despite his words to the contrary and that they would continue their holy work of spreading word of the God-Emperor, but in secret.

When they returned to the Great Crusade, the Word Bearers fought with renewed vigor, bringing world after world into the Imperium, the Emperor was pleased with their accelerated pace and the apparent disappearance of their religious zeal. But unbeknownst to the Emperor, they were seeding the human worlds they brought into compliance with Emperor-worshiping cults, spreading their faith in secret as Lorgar penned new texts alongside his already widespread Lectitio Divinitatus. But not all within the Legion were pleased with this.

At the start of the Heresy, Lorgar was tricked by Sanguinius, sending the Word Bearers to the Signus Cluster to quell an uprising. However, it was no mere revolt the warriors of the Seventeenth Legion were facing, but a vast Chaos Daemon Incursion. Even worse, as they began to battle the daemon armies, Kor Phaeron and a third of the Word Bearers turned traitor, fighting alongside the forces of Chaos. The Word Bearers fought back with everything they had, but they were still pushed back by the Chaos forces.

But when things were at their most dire and it looked like the lines of the Word Bearers were going to crumble, Lorgar himself took the field, rallying the Word Bearers with his powerful oratory, reciting verses from his religious texts as his body glowed with a golden light, blinding and burning the vile daemons. The fanatical zeal and might of Lorgar and his warriors proved to be too much for the traitors and daemons. The fierce fighting finally ended with Lorgar slaying his former First Captain. But even then that wasn't enough for him. Kor Phaeron's remains were incinerated and his ashes were launched into a star, leaving no trace of the hated traitor.

With the Signus Cluster pacified, the Word Bearers raced to Terra, fearing that the Traitor Legions could be baring down on the heart of the Imperium. Fortunately, they managed to reach Terra before the Traitor fleets, joining the Sons of Horus, the Iron Warriors and elements of the Thousand Sons for long siege of the capital of the Imperium.

It was said that Lorgar was always at the thickest and bloodiest of the fighting, smiting countless traitor Astartes and Chaos Daemons with his fury and zeal.

When the Emperor left the Golden Throne to confront Sanguinius, the instigator of the Heresy, Lorgar was placed in command of the remaining Loyalists on Terra, leading a desperate counterattack against the lines of the Traitors. 

After the mortally-wounded Emperor was placed on the Golden Throne, Lorgar, enraged at the actions of the Traitors and his own perceived failure to protect the Emperor, drove his Legion against the various Traitor forces still in Imperial space with an unparalleled fury. The Word Bearers would burn whole hive cities control by Traitors, proclaiming that those who harbor traitors deserve the same fate as traitors. Second only to the renamed Luna Wolves, the Word Bearers engage in the most battles against the Traitors in the early post-Heresy years. It was also during this time that Lorgar and the Word Bearers began to openly worship the Emperor, believing that if every human being in the galaxy bowed to the Emperor in reverence, it would restore his body and he would walk the galaxy once more. It is also during this time that Lorgar begins unifying the various cults of the Emperor in a single faith, which one day become the Ecclesiarchy.

When Horus calls for the break up of the Legions into smaller Chapters to better defend the Imperium as a whole, Lorgar is among those that oppose it. Though in the end, he relents and adopts Horus's Codex Astartes in passing, dividing his Legion into the Twelve Grand Chapters of the Word Bearers, each commanded by a Chapter Master and the Senior Chaplain of the Chapter, the High Apostle.

Lorgar would lead the Word Bearers for many, many years until a Black Crusade, consisting of warriors from nearly every Traitor Legion attacked Colchis, seeking vengeance against the zealous Word Bearers. Lorgar himself was at the forefront of the fighting, slaying scores of fallen Space Marines and daemons. In final battle, Lorgar faced off against the Crusade's leader, Roboute Guilliman, who had since become a Daemon Prince, and his Greater Daemon bodyguards. With his unwavering faith, Lorgar fought and slew the Greater Daemons before battling his former brother. Of the Word Bearers that had accompanied him into the battle, only one survived, witnessing the brutal battle its entirety, High Apostle Erebus.

When Loyalist reinforcements arrived, driving off the surviving Chaos forces, they found the mortally wounded Lorgar and the crippled Erebus. The Word Bearers immediately placed their dying Primarch in a statis field, for while none of them could heal his grievous wounds, none could bare the thought of letting their beloved leader die.

Erebus was entombed with the shell of a dreadnought, telling his brothers of Lorgar's final battle. How that despite his grievous injuries, Lorgar did not fall. Running only on his faith, the Primarch defeated the Daemon Primarch, banishing him back to the Warp.

A story that the ancient warrior still tells to this very day.

With their Primarch gone, the Word Bearers created a council made up of the Chapter Masters and High Apostles, who would elect the one they believed was fit enough to lead the twelve Chapters as a whole, the Grandmaster of the Word Bearers.

Currently, the Word Bearers stand as the most fanatical and zealous of all of the Space Marine Chapters, with incredibly close ties with the Ecclesiarchy and their standing military force, the Adepta Sororitas, and it is not uncommon for the two groups to fight side by side against heretics, traitors and xenos. And the Ecclesiarchy has given the Word Bearers two honors that no other Space Marine Chapter has, the privilege to recruit warriors from the Shrine Worlds of Terra and Ophelia VII, and the declaration of their homeworld, Colchis, as a Shrine World.


And that's about what I've come up with for the Word Bearers. Tomorrow I'll do Horus and a few of the other Legions.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i like this one too rep i think


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I would just like that the Imperium kept the names of some traitor legions like Luna Wolves or Emperor's children to honor those who opposed the Warmaster at Istvaan. However it would need another founding, because I suppose there were no survivors.
Also although I like the post-heresy Emperor's children I would still wish that at least some of the loyalist Emperor's Children survived, because I also love the pre-heresy legion. It's hard to choose between perfection and hedonism :-( .


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

If I could re-write the heresy, I wouldn't. But since we're just discussing entertaining variants, or even seriously considering how things could have gone, I'll bite.

Lion El Johnson - Dark Angels
Prideful. Too prideful. Prideful enough that rejection could send him renegade. One way of history turning is that "Cypher" ends up the loyalist, while Lion El Johnson turns traitor...

Noname - Deleted from Records.
Obviously, we can't change that, can we? Oh wait. WHFB? NAH!

Fulgrim - Emperor's Children
They seek perfection, in traditional Horus Heresy legacy, Fulgrim approved modifications to the Space Marine's body, transforming them from the Emperor's perfection, but what if Fulgrim's own mind had not been clouded by Lorgar (who had a finger in most of the heresy pies)?

Perturabo - Iron Warriors
Iron within, Iron without. I think Perturabo would have turned to chaos, as I seem to recall his siege tactics were ruthless, hateful even. Yes, Rogal Dorn was an efficient siege master, but something about Perturabo stands out as different. I still say Perturabo goes Chaos Undecided.

Jighatai Khan - White Scars
Known for his hit-and-run tactics, Jighati Khan was a warrior of grace and skill. If Fulgrim had not turned to Slaanesh, the great Khan would have been a likely successor target, however, I think his lack of obsession with perfection would prevent him from seeing any gain to joining with Chaos. Loyalist, as I can't see a reason to tip him.

Leman Russ - Space Wolves
Mutants, the lot of them. Though the mutation is only made clear in later millenia in canon fluff, it is possible that Ahriman, instead of casting a rubric on his own legion, would curse the wolves to show their true form, accelerating the degredation of the Space Wolf gene code, causing their mutation to manifest prematurely. This cursing might be during the Emperor's ordered arrest of Magnus. Of course, Magnus would have been walking a thin line towards treachery, but at the last moment, when the Space Wolves are seen for the mutation they would manifest eventually anyways, Magnus is forgiven as he drives off the werewolf marines with psyker powers. Magnus' own legion would of course suffer heavy casualties, but given that Lemon Rust would easily replace Magnus as an agent of Tzeentch (Rune priests strike me as the perfect amalgam of Chaos Sorceror and Chaplain) Magnus can fight the good fight in this alternate reality.

Rogal Dorn - Imperial Fists
Being so close to the Emperor, being master of a Legion that calls Luna home, Rogal Dorn would illicit great attention from the ruinous powers. However, Rogal Dorn is proudly humble, honorable and smart. Treachery would not turn him, trickery would not confound him. Certainly after the Heresy, Rogal Dorn might wind up dead at the hand of Perturabo's lot, but that's no guarantee if the Heresy doesn't go down the way fluff says it did.

Konrad Kurze/Night Haunter - Night Lords
Imagine a world where the Night Haunter haunts the nightmares of traitors. Imagine a world where the Night Haunter's terrifying acts of war were lauded by the Emperor from time to time, and only reprimanded gently, in private, where the Emperor could ensure Kurze's emotions did not dip towards rebellion. If the Emperor was not so brazen in his attempts to rebuke his sons, Konrad might have wound up a useful ally in the wars against Chaos.

Sanguinius - Blood Angels
Sanguinius would have fought just as hard against any primarch as he did against Horus, but Horus was different in that Sanguinius didn't want to kill his closest of kin. Any other traitor might have failed to kill Sanguinius, and so the Blood Angels would not have been able to hide their fury in a claim that their primarch's death scarred their DNA. If Horus hadn't turned traitor, if he'd died after being stabbed by a plague blade, or if he'd somehow lived, and kept his loyalty to the Emperor, Sanguinius' own chapter woud eventually have to account for their blood rage, and probably be purged, or turn renegade on their own. Unless of course, there is no black rage without Sanguinius' death...

Ferrus Manus - Iron Hands
The Iron Hands are tricky. They are bound to the Mechanicum, but suppose for a second, that they bound themselves to the wrong Adepts. Suppose the Iron Hands were corrupted by the warped code emitted over the martian noosphere. Then, you might wind up with a renegade chapter of daemon-enhanced biomechanical psychonauts. With a predisposition towards Dreadnought and Tactical Dreadnought, if I recall correctly.

Nameless - From records, deleted he has been

Angron - World Eaters
He's not avoiding the taint of Chaos. Period. Too psychonautish. The world he grew up on used brain-altering computer chips to make you angrier...

Roboute Guilliman - Ultramarines
Pompous arrogant bastards weren't even in the fight, thanks in part to Lorgar, who tried to wipe them from the face of existence... So, they would have been there for the Emperor. They had it too good to let the Heresy go down, if they could stop it. Supposing Lorgar got tied up and couldn't try to annihilate them, they might have even made it to Terra in time to blockade the system against invasion.

Oh wait. No they couldn't. Warp storms blocked the Astronomican, so the majority of the Ultramarines, once they got a whiff of the insurrection would have been lost to the warp. Well, that re-writes chapter makeup in which chapter founded the most at least, right?

Mortarion - Death Guard
Sorry. Their morbid fascination would never have eluded Nurgle. They tried poisoning themselves, for sh*ts and giggles. Mortarion himself would drink a goblet at every victory of some noxious, caustic crap that could kill a neophyte and put a hardened veteran marine in traction.

Magnus the Red - Thousand Sons
Running back to the whole "Arrest the witch" order from the Emperor. Suppose Ahriman puts the rubric on the wolves, or gets killed by Magnus for dabbling in daemon worship. The Thousand Sons exercise their ability to bend the warp to their will and drive back the dogs, or perhaps the Emperor saw Magnus would never turn to Chaos in his heart, so he simply sent the wolves to test both legions.

Horus Lupercal - Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus/Black Legion
Dead. Nurgle daemonthing stabs him, he refuses Chaos' bargain, stays dead... Or he takes the mournival suggestion of "nuke the site from orbit", and calls it a day. No Nurgle-knife, no deathbed confessional with Chaos, no Horus Heresy...

Lorgar - Word Bearers
Runner up for the Heresy name. Lorgar, being the principle mover and shaker for the forces of Chaos could have had a few things happen. First, he fails to turn some of his brethren, for whatever reason. Secondly, he is found out by someone, or in failing to turn a brother, reveals too much, regardless of how, he ends up dead. Thirdly, he never gets rebuked by the Emperor, as either he never calls the Emperor a god, or the Emperor just decides to run with it. Calling himself a living God might enrage a few other primarchs, so this last option isn't so likely. I go with Lorgar dies, or simply fails to turn key brothers.

Vulkan - Salamanders
Like the Iron Hands, the Salamanders value the works of the Adeptus Mechanicus. Unlike the Iron Hands, the Salamanders do not see the need to replace body parts with pistons and hinges all the time. They prefer to use their mastery of the forge to craft weapons and armor above and beyond the quality afforded other legions. The Salamanders remain loyal and provide critical armament during the siege of Terra (improvised repairs being their specialty).

Corax - Raven Guard
Hit and Run, much like Jighatai. Unlike the Great Khan, Corax is a master of stealth and sneak attack. As much likely to turn to Chaos as the Night Haunter, if it was he who was pushed to Chaos, and if the Emperor called his sneaky and underhanded approaches cowardly.

Alpharius Omegon - Alpha Legion
Alpharius Omegon is the only example of twin primarchs. The two of them grew up together, think alike and share everything. The sick and twisted possibility? They share everything, including bodily fluids, pain and pleasure. Slaanesh needs someone to bear his banner to Holy Terra. However, more than likely, this would not occur. Despite the allure of Slaanesh, Alpharius Omegon was not tempted by Chaos. A.O. was approached by a Xeno council that tried to show Alpharius that the Emperor's Imperium would fail. They argued and used warpsight visuals to emphasize their points. More or less, the Emperor had wanted an Imperium free of the stain of religion and free of the stain of Chaos. The futures shown to A.O. presented a bleak stagnation if the Emperor succeeded, where his Imperium would slowly devolve and drag the galaxy to hell. On the other hand, A.O. helped Horus succeed, and drove another nail in the Emperor's coffin, after the Emperor's death, Horus would tear the galaxy apart in grief. His followers would purge world after world, until the Imperium was in flames until he and his own followers were wiped out by opportunist xeno species. The latter of these two was championed, because the Emperor had wanted a galaxy free of Chaos and the taint of false religions, and if the Imperium was wiped out, there would be no false religions. That said, A.O. went out and fought against the Imperium, and still does in cannon fluff, in the name of the Emperor.

On a side note, A.O. Might have stayed "loyalist" if A.O. had decided to believe the aliens had used a trick of the warp, and after retreating, had blasted the site from orbit, before turning to hunt down whichever primarch ended up leading the Heresy.


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

Ok i'm not gonna go into the full details but i think this would be kind of cool
Loyalist

Horus
Magnus
Ferrus Mannus joins the mechanicus
Jagahti Khan
Vulkan
Sanguinias
Dorn

Traitor 

Lorgar new warmaster 
Fulgrim Slaanesh
Mortarion Nurgle
Angron Khorne
Corax Tzeentch
The lion Undivided
Night haunter

Form their own empire
Peturnbo 
roboute gulliman
leman russ
alpharius/ omegon

I got this thing i'm thinking where Magnus manages to save Horus and Horus rushes back to Terra to warn the emperor but half of his legion now worship chaos and he does not know it so the forces on earth are betrayed by his legion. its Dorn that re-writes codex astartes. The lion comes back to Caliban corrupted by chaos and kills luther. 
The other legions that i have put as form their own empire's splinter from the Imperium after the emperor's death at the hands of Lorgar. i have not really thought about the aftermath but will post more when i do if anyone likes or has questions i will answer oh yeah Corax turns after the great battle when he tryna re-build his legion you know after he starts tinkering around with the gene-seed and has to turn to tzeentch like magnus before him to stop the mutation.


----------

